# String-Länge ohne .length() ermitteln...



## lambda (13. Dezember 2003)

Hi Zusammen,

folgende Aufgabenstellung (laut Prof.):
Wie kriege ich denn die String-Länge raus, wenn mir nur 

string.getChar(); 
string.equals(string);

zur Verfügung stehen? Hat hier jemand ne Idee? :-( 

Komme auf keinen richtig grünen Zweig, außer getChars() solange aufzurufen, bis ich ne Exception bekomme.

Danke schonmal vorab!


----------



## SonicBe@m (13. Dezember 2003)

int iCount = 0;
while(string.getChar(iCount) != null){
iCount++;
}
System.out.println("buchstaben:"+iCount);

bin mir nicht sicher ob das auch ne exception wirft
wenn nein kannste das benutzen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Dezember 2003)

Servus!



> int iCount = 0;
> while(string.getChar(iCount) != null){
> iCount++;
> }
> System.out.println("buchstaben:"+iCount);



Das funktioniert nicht!
Zum einen gibst bei String keine getChar() ... Methode sondern nur eine String.charAt(int pos) Methode die das gewünschte erledigt...
des weiteren kann man einen Vergleich auf Ungleichheit mit dem Wert "null" nur in Verbindung mit Objekt Referenzen durchführen ... mit primitiven Typen wie( byte, short, int, long, double,float,char,boolean) funktioniert das nicht!(Würde auch keinen Sinn ergeben) ;-)


```
String s = " ......";
1.)  s.toCharArray().length;
2.)  wie du schon sagtest charAt(int pos) so lange Aufrufen bis es eine Exception gibt,
```

Gruß Tom

Ps.: Was sind das denn für "lehrreiche" Aufgaben?


----------



## SonicBe@m (14. Dezember 2003)

ups meinte ja charAt 
Nichts für ungut aber in meinen augen hatt sich euer prof. somit bei mir disqualifiziert


----------



## lambda (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
erstmal danke für die Antworten, in etwa bin ich auch soweit gekommen.

Den Lehreffekt bei der Sache suche ich auch noch...


----------

